
Comparing Android, Blackberry, and iPhone App Sales - conesus
http://blog.jwegener.com/2010/05/12/iphone-android-blackberry-app-download-compare/
======
madmaze
These data seem out of date, especially with the facebook users of android, I
personally know 6 people that are glued to their FB on android. I may be in an
odd position since i only know 2 people with an Iphone

~~~
MWinther
I don't believe 8 local friends constitute a relevant metric on which to base
a refutation of the data.

